# Why have wings if they don't fly?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I have chickens and turkeys. The chickens will occasionally use their wings to fly up a few feet to get on top of the coop. The turkeys, however, never fly at all. What's the point of having wings if you don't fly? My turkeys are female and all white. Maybe they need to be another breed like these?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe a pic of your turkeys would be helpful. I know those bred for meat are less apt to fly. 

I just don't know enough about turkeys to say. I know @Poultry Judge has Eastern Wild Turkeys and they fly wherever they want. I don't know about domestics though.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Due to/because of evolution, there are many species of flightless birds: ostrich, emu, kiwi, penguin just to name a few. In the OP's case, it's more likely selective breeding rather than evolution.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The EWTs at the sanctuary fly daily and quite well, unless they are overweight. It's the same with domestic ducks and geese, they often get too heavy..


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> Due to/because of evolution, there are many species of flightless birds: ostrich, emu, kiwi, penguin just to name a few. In the OP's case, it's more likely selective breeding rather than evolution.


Yes, there are jungle fowl game breeds which fly pretty well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shoot, my Hamburg girls flew whenever the mood struck them.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Maybe a pic of your turkeys would be helpful.


Okay, here ya go...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, they were bred for eating. Their bodies are too heavy for them to fly. 

How old are they now?

Do you have to females or did you get a pair?


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

My 4 Brahmas & 1 Barred Rock occasionally take a mini-flight when well motivated. Ms Myrtle (the BR) used to regularly fly over our fenced pasture gate (grass is always greener…) until we raised the gate from 4’ to 5’. Our rooster, a Speckled Sussex, loves to surprise us with mini-flights when he’s excited to see us.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How old are they now? Do you have two females or did you get a pair?


They will be two years old this coming Spring. Yes, two females.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know much about how long that breed can live. From what I heard recently it's not as long as other breeds but how short, they didn't say.

@Poultry Judge might be able to give you more info.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It depends on the breed or cross, but many meat birds are bred to be harvested at less than a year. Although, they can live a few years.


----------

